# Kentucky Horse Farm



## Thor (Apr 7, 2004)

We are planning a trip for next year around the Kentucky area - Blue Grass.








(The 1st 2 weeks in July)

We heard the The Kentucky Horse Farm is a great place to visit.








We would appreciate any info or links.

Thanks
Thor


----------



## Katrina (Dec 16, 2004)

Thor said:


> We are planning a trip for next year around the Kentucky area - Blue Grass.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thats right in my back yard man.
I'd love to have you guys come through here.
Never camped there myself. Too close to home, I'd feel like I hadn't gone anywhere.
It's an interesting place to stay for a day or two if horses are your thing.
You could also stay one night there and then shoot down to Ft. Boonsborough (Think Daniel Boone)and stay a night. They have some pretty neat tours of the fort.
They are about 45 minutes apart.

Ky Horse park Here's a link for the horse park.
Boonsborough Here's a link for Ft. Boonsborough

Shoot me a PM if you have any questions or need any other ideas on stuff to do around here.


----------



## Eric&Lesley (Jul 26, 2006)

If you happen to be traveling to other parts of Kentucky you should try Bailey's Point on Barren Lake. It is one of the nicest campgrounds ever. It's not too far from Mammoth Cave which would be neat to see if you've never been. If it's something you are interested in, let me know and I'll email you with some of their best sites. 
Lesley


----------



## Thor (Apr 7, 2004)

Thanks for the info.

Kat - I will take you up on your offer. Thanks

Mammoth Caves sounds really cool. I have been there before in my younger years but cannot remember it. All I know it is a large cave and dark. We are planning a 2 week trip to the area, so we will have a chance to explore the state.

Thor


----------



## 7heaven (Jun 4, 2005)

We camped there on the way back from PA last year. It's very nice. You may be surrounded by $500K pushers, though. As long as you don't have RV envy, you'll be OK. We camped somewhere near the pool on the second ring, somewhere near sites numbered in the upper 50's-60's.


----------



## gkaasmith (Aug 2, 2005)

The KY horse park looks GREAT! My uncle just moved to Winchester. Another great excuse to visit KY as we have never been there. Thanks for the link!


----------



## Thor (Apr 7, 2004)

Well the great family vacation of 07 has been decided. Kentucky here we come

Thanks
Thor


----------



## Katrina (Dec 16, 2004)

Thor said:


> Well the great family vacation of 07 has been decided. Kentucky here we come
> 
> Thanks
> Thor


What a deal.
Let me know dates and locations and all that good stuff.
I don't want to ruin your WHOLE vacation, but we can at least get together for a coffee or something.


----------



## GoVols (Oct 7, 2005)

FYI. Mammoth Cave NP campground is dry camping only. There are commercial CGs in the area though.


----------



## Thor (Apr 7, 2004)

Dry camping is ok. We actually prefer it.

Thor


----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

Sounds like a great trip, Thor!









I understand the quickest route - sounds crazy, I know - is through Zion N.P. in southern Utah. Which just happens to be the site of the 2007 Western Region Outbackers.com Rally, which will be taking place the - WOW! this is crazy! - The first week of July!

Man, that will work out great for you!

Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## tdvffjohn (Mar 10, 2005)

PDX_Doug said:


> Sounds like a great trip, Thor!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I was waiting for this







. I was going to do it myself but ya know, Doug enjoys it so much

Hey Thor, where ya want to meet for the caravan to Utah??


----------



## Thor (Apr 7, 2004)

PDX_Doug said:


> Sounds like a great trip, Thor!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Doug

All kidding aside - maybe. The timing is right. We always take the 1st 2 weeks in July. The plan is to go for 3 weeks (if approved by work) and come for the rally...assuming that you will have a cold one ready for me









Thor


----------



## tdvffjohn (Mar 10, 2005)

Thor said:


> Sounds like a great trip, Thor!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Doug

All kidding aside - maybe. The timing is right. We always take the 1st 2 weeks in July. The plan is to go for 3 weeks (if approved by work) and come for the rally...assuming that you will have a cold one ready for me









Thor
[/quote]

I ll have the cold one(s) for you covered


----------



## MrCanoeHead (Jul 3, 2006)

We just spent 2 days at the Kentucky Horse Park a couple of weeks ago (1 day at the farm). We had planned to go to see Churchhill Downs in Louisville but the guy at the travel info center off the Interstate recommended the Horse park and its associated campground. This was a great decision. Itâ€™s a working horse farm, so besides all the museum type stuff, the girls went on a horseback ride, there was a parade of horse breeds and lots of chances to see horses close up. There was also a horse jumping event going on while we were there (it is a big place) that was interesting to watch.

The campground (water/electric) was nice with generally large well spaced sites. We got a site that was pretty close to the pool.


----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

Thor said:


> Doug
> 
> All kidding aside - maybe. The timing is right. We always take the 1st 2 weeks in July. The plan is to go for 3 weeks (if approved by work) and come for the rally...assuming that you will have a cold one ready for me
> 
> ...


Are you kidding Thor?! I'll have a case of cold ones waiting for you! Just name your poison.








We would love to see you guys there and get a chance to meet you in person. Heck, I might even be persuaded to bring a little conveyor belt and model airplane along!









Hope you can join us!

Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## Thor (Apr 7, 2004)

We are planning on a cross country camping trip but not until 08 or 09 (wanting to wait until our youngest is at least 6 or 7): Next July Ben will be 5, and he is really keen on Rallies and has promised to be good in the truck while on the road. (We will see) Right now we are planning how much time we need to be able to this trip without feeling rushed. Our best guess is 3-4 weeks.

PDX - I will take you up on that offer. Forget the airplane on the conveyor belt....replace the plane with beer and see what happens.
















Thor


----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

Thor said:


> Forget the airplane on the conveyor belt....replace the plane with beer and see what happens.


I'm guessing the bottles would be full at one end, and empty by the time they reached the other. Could be a great 'magic' trick to amaze the kids with around the campfire!









Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## HootBob (Apr 26, 2004)

Thor the older they get the better they are in the TV
The young is very quite in the TV now

Don


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

PDX_Doug said:


> Forget the airplane on the conveyor belt....replace the plane with beer and see what happens.


I'm guessing the bottles would be full at one end, and empty by the time they reached the other. Could be a great 'magic' trick to amaze the kids with around the campfire!









Happy Trails,
Doug
[/quote]

I'll volunteer to help empty the bottles as they move down the conveyer belt...


----------



## Thor (Apr 7, 2004)

Jim

Does this mean that you will be removing my empties for me?

Thanks
Thor


----------

